# Suggestions on Resizing Images for my 7" digital photo frame



## sneakysnake128 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have an Omnitech 7" 16:9 digital photo frame, and the manual says the optimal resolution is 480(RGB) x 234. 

Where can I find a good, free program with no limitations(i.e. no watermarks, etc.) that I can use to resize pictures without cropping or stretching to fit this resolution? I want some pictures shrunk and others enlarged, but of course I want to keep their proportions the same, lest they be contorted and deformed beyond recognition. Also, I'm assuming that this is in pixels, right?

Also, are all 7" widescreen 16:9 frames the same when it comes to resolution (480 X 234)?


----------



## Garbz (Jan 16, 2008)

www.gimp.org The free photoshop replacement.

Well not quite, but it's a great program, even better considering it's price.


----------



## sneakysnake128 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anymore suggestions?


----------

